# in einem bestimmten zahlen bereich abfragen



## Operator_Jon (18. Juli 2003)

HI!
Sagen wir es existieren 4000 inseln, auf denen 4000 leute leben. Nun soll man mit diesen leuten handeln können. da das aber von insel1-insel4000 zu weit weg ist, soll man sich die angebote in der mysqldatenbank nur in einem einstellbaren radius anzeigen lassen können. also so 2 textfelder von-bis und dann soll man sich alle einträge anzeigen lassen können, die in diesem von bis radius sind. Kann mir einer den code sagen?
Danke
cu
OP_Jon


----------



## bn (18. Juli 2003)

ich würde es so realisieren:

jeder insel wird eine koordinate zugeornet - sagen wir mal ganz einfach von 1-4000 (am besten per auto_increment vergeben).
dann existieren also 4000 inseln mit koordinaten zwischen 1 und 4000.

die nächste überlegung ist es, den radius einzugrenzen:
ich nehme an, das der radius 100 ist (kann natürlich auch eine andere größe sein).
r = 100

jetzt kann man ganz einfach per mysql abfragen welche inseln in betracht kommen. dazu benötigt man zunächst die koordinaten der betreffende insel. angenommen die betreffende insel besitzt die koordinaten 1000.
k = 1000

rein theoretisch müßten die verfügbaren inseln also zwischen 900 (k-r) und 1100 (k+r) liegen.

das mysql statement sieht dann so aus:

```
"SELECT insel FROM insel_table WHERE koordinaten != '".$k."' AND koordinaten BETWEEN '".($k - $r)."' AND '".($k + $r)."'";
```
diese abfrage selektiert alle inseln die innerhalb des definierten radius's liegen, aber nicht die eigene insel.

um aus obigen beispiel einen bestimmten koordinatenraum zu selektieren, sieht die abfrage so aus:
$start = 500; //Anfangs"radius"
$ende = 1234; //END"radius"

```
"SELECT insel FROM insel_table WHERE koordinaten != '".$k."' AND koordinaten BETWEEN '".$start."' AND '".$ende."'";
```
diese abfrage gibt die gesuchte spanne aus.

bye

ps.:
um welches browsergame gehts denn?


----------



## Operator_Jon (18. Juli 2003)

cool, dann sage ich mal vielen dank!


PS: es geht um Insel-Monarchie


----------



## Operator_Jon (18. Juli 2003)

HI!
Direkt noch ne frage, warum funzt das nicht?:

```
function replace_code($value) {
  $value = str_replace("[BR]","<br>",$value); //Zeilenumbrüche erlauben
  $value = str_replace("{B}","<b>",$value); //Bold erlauben
  $value = str_replace("{/B}","</b>",$value); //Bold erlauben
  $value = str_replace("{I}","<i>",$value); //Italian erlauben
  $value = str_replace("{/I}","</i>",$value); //Italian erlauben
  $value = str_replace("{U}","<u>",$value); //Underlined erlauben
  $value = str_replace("{/U}","</u>",$value); //Underlined erlauben
  //Nun kommen die smilies :rolleyes:
  $value = str_replace(":)","<img src=\"smilies/smile.gif\">",$value);
  $value = str_replace(";)","<img src=\"smilies/zwinker.gif\">",$value);
  $value = str_replace(":(","<img src=\"smilies/traurig.gif\">",$value);
  $value = str_replace(":D","<img src=\"smilies/biggrin.gif\">",$value);
  $value = str_replace(":o","<img src=\"smilies/geschockt.gif\">",$value);
  $value = str_replace(":p","<img src=\"smilies/zunge.gif\">",$value);
  $value = str_replace(":artist:","<img src=\"smilies/kuenstler.gif\">",$value);
  $value = str_replace(":bowling:","<img src=\"smilies/bowling.gif\">",$value);
  $value = str_replace(":dizzy:","<img src=\"smilies/dizzy.gif\">",$value);
  $value = str_replace(":mad:","<img src=\"smilies/sauer.gif\">",$value);
  $value = str_replace(":nono:","<img src=\"smilies/nenene.gif\">",$value);
  $value = str_replace(":eyepatch:","<img src=\"smilies/augenklappe.gif\">",$value);
  $value = str_replace(":sick:","<img src=\"smilies/naja.gif\">",$value);
  $value = str_replace(":cry:","<img src=\"smilies/heul.gif\">",$value);
  $value = str_replace(":rolleyes:","<img src=\"smilies/rolleyes.gif\">",$value);
}
```

{} = []!!!

danke

EDIT:
Der Code wird hier nicht richtig angezeigt, aber ich denke alle wissen was gemeint ist


----------



## bn (18. Juli 2003)

mh was gibst die funktion denn zurück? 
hast wahrscheinlich noch ein return $value; vergessen


----------



## Operator_Jon (18. Juli 2003)

autsch, thx

EDIT:
Direkt die nächste frage:
Wie mache ich es, das in das zu beschreibende Textfeld auf Knopfdruck verschiedene zeichen eingefügt werden, sowie in meinem bsp. [BR]??
thx


----------



## bn (18. Juli 2003)

geht nur mit javascript...puh...ich habe mir da mal was angefertigt, aber ausm stegreif kann ich das auch net.
suche einfach mal bei google...tuts gibts dazu on maß


----------



## Operator_Jon (18. Juli 2003)

gut, thx!
Dann noch ne frage(ich schweife ja ganz vom forum ab:-():
Ich hab das mit den cookies nicht ganz verstanden!

```
$user = $_SESSION["user"];
setcookie("I-M_username","$user",time() + 10000);
//Also so 10000 was weiß ich mit der zeit;)
```
Dann müsste man doch:

```
if (isset($_COOKIE["I-M_username"])) {
// BLA BLA BLA
}
```
Ich arbeite zurzeit zum testen auf nem apache server, kannder mit installiertem phptriad denn keine cookies setzen??
thx


----------



## bn (18. Juli 2003)

versuchs mal mit

```
if ( isset($HTTP_COOKIE_VARS[$cookiename]))
```


----------



## Operator_Jon (19. Juli 2003)

jo, danke!
Im tut stands so anders, aber egal, thx
cu
OP_Jon


----------

